# Could posts be saved?



## Eugens

This is what has happened to me a few times:

I want to reply to a thread, so I click on "quote" or "go advance". Be it because I write a more or less long post, I take my time to think what I'm going to type or I'm held up doing something else; a while goes by before I decide my answer is ready. I click on "submit" and... aargh, noo! For some reason my session is off and I'm logged out. I click on "back" and, of course, my post is gone. The page is either blank or only what I had quoted remains there. As this has happened to me before, I try to remind myself to "copy" the entire post before clicking on anything, but unfortunately sometimes I forget.

I don't know why I get disconnected, but I think this wouldn't be a problem if, say, a window saying "would you like to copy this message before submitting?", or something like that, popped up when clicking on "submit". Would that be possible? Has this happened to anyone else or is it just me or my computer? 

This is really frustrating. Well, I'm going to submit this post, but just in case, I'll copy it before sending it in...


----------



## Jana337

Eugens said:
			
		

> This is what has happened to me a few times:
> 
> I want to reply to a thread, so I click on "quote" or "go advance". Be it because I write a more or less long post, I take my time to think what I'm going to type or I'm held up doing something else; a while goes by before I decide my answer is ready. I click on "submit" and... aargh, noo! For some reason my session is off and I'm logged out. I click on "back" and, of course, my post is gone. The page is either blank or only what I had quoted remains there. As this has happened to me before, I try to remind myself to "copy" the entire post before clicking on anything, but unfortunately sometimes I forget.
> 
> I don't know why I get disconnected, but I think this wouldn't be a problem if, say, a window saying "would you like to copy this message before submitting?", or something like that, popped up when clicking on "submit". Would that be possible? Has this happened to anyone else or is it just me or my computer?
> 
> This is really frustrating. Well, I'm going to submit this post, but just in case, I'll copy it before sending it in...


You are not the only one. Sadly, the unexpected logging-off sometimes happens. Mike is working on removing the bug. 

So far, the only option is to save posts offline. It is very advisable, especially when they are long or elaborate. I am afraid that a pop-up message would be considered annoying for forer@s who do not experience problems most of the time. 

Jana


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Yes, that's one of the MOST annoying things that can happen to you on the Internet. That has happened to me several times with e-mails, it's the worst!

The only suggestion I can give you is that you write your posts in Word, and then copy and paste them in order to post them. That way, your text won't get lost.


----------



## nycphotography

I know exactly how to fix it, effectively and permanently for most users, universal to all vBullitin forums.

But, alas, I make my living with software, and my personal experience with software companies is that they are never willing to pay for what they get.  So do I tell them how to fix it for free?  Interestingly, my experience with offering free fixes has had zero success as well.

Ok, just in case someone wants to code the fix (or get vBullitin to do it) the solution is:

1) in the onchange event of the message editor, write the current contents of the editor to a cookie using javascript.

2) when a message is successfully posted, clear the cookie buffer.

3) whenever a new message is started, if there is a cookie buffer saved, then that means there was an unfinished message. show the user the contents and ask them if they want to recover the buffer or discard it.

viola. fixed for most users most of the time.


----------



## Metztli

nycphotography:

Wow! I'm impressed! (I had to say it)
And it was very nice of you to give the free-fix.


----------



## mkellogg

That's an ingenious little fix, and sounds like it would work. Let me do a little research...

Thanks NYC!


----------



## cuchuflete

Bravo NYCP!

I'm curious about this....I never had messages, either posts or PM's, disappear with the old version of the vB software, and it has happened to me a few times lately.  Thus I assume there is some change to the software.

Am I alone in this?  Has this been a recurring state over months, or is it a recent problem only?  If we can document a change, perhaps the developers at vB will have a look at the issue.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Bravo NYCP!
> 
> I'm curious about this....I never had messages, either posts or PM's, disappear with the old version of the vB software, and it has happened to me a few times lately. Thus I assume there is some change to the software.


To me, it has never happened under the new version, but it did a couple of times earlier.

Jana


----------



## Kelly B

Whether or not it happens, NYC, thanks for offering it on our behalf.


----------



## Jana337

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Ok, just in case someone wants to code the fix (or get vBullitin to do it) the solution is:
> 
> 1) in the onchange event of the message editor, write the current contents of the editor to a cookie using javascript.
> 
> 2) when a message is successfully posted, clear the cookie buffer.
> 
> 3) whenever a new message is started, if there is a cookie buffer saved, then that means there was an unfinished message. show the user the contents and ask them if they want to recover the buffer or discard it.
> 
> viola. fixed for most users most of the time.


This is way beyond my computer literacy. Now comes the stupid question: Are these steps something that each of us should do to remove problems, or can the software be manipulated by Mike for us all?

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

Nope.
This is not something we normal people could do.
Neither is it something Mike could do (I guess).
It's something that would have to be done by the imps that make the software work from the inside.


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Bravo NYCP!
> 
> I'm curious about this....I never had messages, either posts or PM's, disappear with the old version of the vB software, and it has happened to me a few times lately.  Thus I assume there is some change to the software.
> 
> Am I alone in this?  Has this been a recurring state over months, or is it a recent problem only?  If we can document a change, perhaps the developers at vB will have a look at the issue.
> 
> regards,
> Cuchu


You are not alone


----------

